# طلب كود الكويتي



## bassel84 (27 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن حدى يفينا بمعلومات عن الكود الكويتي لأعمال الصحية
حسب المعلومات الموجودة عندي هو مؤلف من 7 فصول و3 ملاحق 
ضمن كتاب اسمه [h=1]Water Resources Management VII[/h]
وهيدا هو رابط شراءه 
http://www.witpress.com/search/results
وشكرا


----------

